# Who pays for broken lock?



## thedaras (28 Feb 2011)

Hi, I know of someone who tried to get into her rented house today,when she put the key in,there was a problem, she wriggled the key and the whole lock came loose,meaning she couldn't get into the house.
In the end they had to smash a small pane of glass in the door to unleash the latch.

She seems to think there is a problem with the lock and the landlord should pay,but I have said ,there hadn't been a problem with the lock for two years so she would have to pay to replace it.

Any ideas as to whom must pay for replacement?


----------



## ontour (28 Feb 2011)

Landlord unless there is some basis for thinking that the lock broke because of misuse by the tenant.


----------



## bren1916 (28 Feb 2011)

For the cost of a replacement lock barrel - I'd pay myself rather than bother the landlord (make an issue of it) and mention it next time in passing where they may deduct the cost and keep good relations.


----------



## thedaras (28 Feb 2011)

bren1916; Id be of the same opinion..except she is broke!
ontour; She said it had been dodgy for two weeks,just cant see the landlord paying without a whole load of hassle,and it needs to be done today (obviously).
Thanks for replies..


----------



## Bronte (28 Feb 2011)

Landlord should pay.  Also it's in his interest to do so.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Feb 2011)

bren1916 said:


> For the cost of a replacement lock barrel - I'd pay myself rather than bother the landlord (make an issue of it) and mention it next time in passing where they may deduct the cost and keep good relations.



Its not only the replacement lock barrel now but the pane of glass also.


----------



## thedaras (28 Feb 2011)

Thanks for replies.
Ive just called up to her house and its very obvious what the problem is now..The hall door is swollen as the sun is directly shinning on it,this is making it hard to open or close.

When she was trying to open it ,the inside latch fell down ,so there was no way it could be opened with the key,she had to break a small pane to get access to the latch.

She has bought a new pane of glass and a lock,(which I dont think is going to fit),and I think she would need a carpenter to fit it anyway..

Meanwhile,I think it is a landlord issue,she cant be blamed for the swelling of the door and it really is difficult to open and/or close it.
Hopefully the landlord will sort it soon as its not wise to have no lock on your hall door!
Thanks again.


----------



## MrMan (28 Feb 2011)

I presume in all this time the landlord has been told of the problem? Breaking windows and changing locks is something one might want to run by the owner of a house.


----------



## donee (28 Feb 2011)

water causes a door to swell sunlight causes the opposite. now if its a PVC door and sunlight causes to swell then you /they really have a problem.
if the tenant changes the ock then the landlord should have a key


----------



## thedaras (28 Feb 2011)

@donee; Its definitely a wooden door, apparently it had got "stuck " before and the landlord had "shaved" the frame.

Anyhow the agency have sorted it,and are very grateful that she had bought replacements.
They have sent someone out to fit both the lock and the pane of glass.And have reimbursed her for the cost of both..well done to them..


----------



## Almost Broke (9 Mar 2011)

ontour said:


> Landlord unless there is some basis for thinking that the lock broke because of misuse by the tenant.



+1
After all it's something small and the no resistance jesture will go along way


----------



## thedaras (9 Mar 2011)

Have to say, they were great in the end.
The understood the situation of an excellent tenant and sent someone out to replace the lock and sort the door..everyones happy.


----------

